# My rabbit ate rhubarb leaves!



## Bunnymama98445 (Oct 28, 2008)

Our 5-1/2 year old rabbitwas feda few mouthfuls of rhubarb leaves about 2 weeks ago. We hadn't figured it out until now that that is why she has been sick. The first week she was lethargic, squinting, had almost no interest in food or water, and very small droppings. We had been giving her syringes of water orally & Petromalt, since we thought she might have a blockage of some sort. She has had them before, as she is fond of eating things like towels & drywall. 

This, the 2nd week, she has reddish/orange urine, is eating tons of lettuce & cilantro, doesn't want to hold her head up for long, & stumbles forward when she walks. Thevet didn't know what to do; ours retired and so I don't have a small animal vet to take her to anymore. Poison control recommended continuing to hydrate her heavily. Does anyone have any other recommendations? 

Thanks.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 28, 2008)

The rabbit should be getting fluids with electrolytes administered subqutaneously. It would be a lot easier and efficient than trying to give everything by mouth. Your vet could prodvide the lactated ringers and needles etc/
if your vet doesn'r know what to do should have consulted with someone as this was awhile back. definitely sounds like neurological damage. 

I will pm randy (wilddlife rehabber infirmary mod ) with this one as he would probably be able to assist although the lenghty time period since she ate it is an issue


----------



## Bunnymama98445 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you! I (& Hosanna) appreciate it.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 28, 2008)

I posted this problem on another medical rabbit website and am trying to contact Randy....
hope we can get some answers
The fact that this occured so long ago is not good...


----------



## ra7751 (Oct 28, 2008)

My first suggestion is to toss the Petromalt. That stuff is just adding misery upon misery. The idea of using those type products belong in the Village of Yesteryear and come from a time when it was thought that you treated a rabbit like a cat. The dynamics in a rabbit's gut is much different. Petromalt and similar stuff will actually make impactions (hairballs...which is an inaccurate term for a rabbit) worseand will cause dehydration. It will actually compact any impaction (blockage) into a more compressed and dehyrated mass. The last thing you need to do with an impaction is make it denser or drier. This compaction of the mass will force it to absorb more fluids from the surrounding organs and you start a cascading problem. It needs to be broken up...not made stronger. The only way something like Petromalt would work in a rabbit is if it came in thru the back end. The idea is to lubricate the walls of the GI. The Petromalt is making the dehydration concern here even worse. Toss it forever.

If you would, either PM mewith your location or post your general location in your profile. I have rabbit savvy vet contacts all over.

This rabbit needs to have a blood panel to see what damage has been done. Your symptoms could be neurological or could beorgan failure.....or both.

Any vet should be able to hydrate this rabbit by sub-q....takes a bit more skill for IV but this would be better. Theproblem with IV in a vet that isn't rabbit savvy is not so much the IV but knowing how to hold and restrain a stressed animal. the concentrated urine is a sign of dehyration. Offer unflavored Pedialyte (the human baby electrolyte replacer) by mouth...forced by syringe if necessary.

Green leafyveggies can also help with the hydration...let her have at them. Romaine lettuce and dandelion greens are good. If you can find some powdered Bene-Bac at a vet orpet store....use it in large quantities. 

You might want to call the ASPCA poison hotline. Their number is 888-426-4435. There is a charge for this service.

This rabbit needs to be in the hands of a highly skilled rabbit vet immediately. I am very concerned about either neurological or major organ problems. Most any vet should be able to do a blood panel.They should also be able to access hematology and serum chemistryvalues. I amafraid your rabbit is suffering from either lipidosis or renal failure. If you can find any vet that is willing to attempt to help....I can be available by phone to consult with any treatment....they just need to know that I am not a vet. Feel free to PM me if you would like. I'm very concerned with the prognosis here.

Randy


----------



## Bunnymama98445 (Oct 28, 2008)

I will start the Pedialyte as soon as I get home, and keep up the rest. She is really good about taking water from a syringe for us, thankfully, so we can get her to drink quite a lot. We did get the bad advice to give her Petromalt from a vet, so ofcourse will discontinue that, especially since it probably isn't a blockage.

I'm near Tacoma, Washington. The nearest small-animal vets I found were quite a long ways away, which my work schedule makes virtually impossible. They don't give sick days for pet rabbits, even if we consider her part of the family. Since I already missed work once to take her to the vet, it's going to be difficult to get more time off to go again, but I will as soon as I possibly can, and Iwill tell them what is going on so they could get her tested & hydrated & bring your recommendations with me.

Will follow-up & give you an update when I know more. Thank you so much for the good information- it was very, very helpful!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck to you guys! I just wanted to add that it sounds like your bunny has some neurological symptoms of poison exposure, including squinting (probably because her pupils weren't dilating properly) and stumbling, not holding her head up. Can you take her to the closest vet school? They often have good, up-to-date vets with bunny experience, or they will know people who do. I take my guys to the vet school here and love it, even though we do have other small animal vets around.


----------



## Ivory (Oct 29, 2008)

Randy mentioned lipidosis- I just thought I'd add some thought to that- bascially, if you see that the whites of her eyes or her gums are getting yellowish, she's jaundiced, and that is an emergency situation. You will probably be able to feel her liver, too, if you feel her side. If you notice that discoloration, get her to an emergency clinic.


----------

